# Beretta Nano or Beretta 92FS



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I saw on slickdeal.net the other day that they had a NANO for $370 brand new. Or the other option is that my friend is getting rid of his Beretta 92fs that he bought a year ago (only put 500 rds through it tops), for about $350-400. Also will have to pay for transfer fees. I believe the 92FS goes for over $600.

What do you guys think? Mind you I have a PX4 Storm 9mm (full size) and love it.

Stay up!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You already have a full size Storm, the Nano is a pocket/subcompact geared toward the CCW market, but would make a handy vehicle pistol as well. But since you live in an authoritarian state that desires to leave the law abiding citizenry vulnerable outside the home, the need for the Nano is questionable for HD and range use. A year old 92FS in good condition is a very good deal for $350-$400 and is an absolutely wonderful HD and range pistol. If it were me and I could not conceal carry I'd go with the true and tried classic warhorse myself. Me personally I'd prefer more bb's than what the Nano offers but to each their own, but I think you're limited to 10 rounds anyway. If bedlam broke out I'd indeed feel well prepared w/ the storm and the 92. I own both. But, if you just want a different and much, much, smaller platform the Nano would be a great option and/or if you moved from the Socialist state to freedom it would make a great CCW. The choice is yours, but 2 very different platforms to consider especially being you already own a full size. I for one would never and I mean never live in California due to that state's anti self defense and anti gun laws.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Some good points there!

Would you say that the 92fs is more manly than the NANO?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You can't ccw in California ???


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Some good points there!
> 
> Would you say that the 92fs is more manly than the NANO?


Yes. The 92FS is more manly than the Nano. That's why I conceal the Nano and expose the 92FS. It's like the locker room thing all over again.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Would you say that the 92FS has more girth?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Beretta or not, I'd be real hard pressed to buy a handgun that's named a Nano. 

Matter-of-fact, I'd be down right embarrassed to even ask to hold one.


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Excuse me, but could you send me your buddy's email address so I could by his 92fs? Are you kidding me? Maybe I'm slow but I smell a bargain and 500 rounds is nothing for that pistol. A 92fs is a classic!!!! you can pick up a pocket pistol anytime. Don't pass this one up. Just my opinion. What do I know, I'm just a girl.
Sandibeach


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Would you say that the 92FS has more girth?


We're still talking about guns, right? If you go to the Beretta website and look at defense pistols, you'll find the categories of Full, Compact, Sub-Compact, and Pocket Pistol. The 92FS is Full size. 1.5 inches thick. The Nano (I can't stand the name either) is a Pocket Pistol .9 inches thick.

They're two totally different guns with the same manufacturer's name. Kinda like a Lincoln and a Focus.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sandibeach said:


> Excuse me, but could you send me your buddy's email address so I could by his 92fs? Are you kidding me? Maybe I'm slow but I smell a bargain and 500 rounds is nothing for that pistol. A 92fs is a classic!!!! you can pick up a pocket pistol anytime. Don't pass this one up. Just my opinion. What do I know, I'm just a girl.
> Sandibeach


You're right, great Pistols, I've had mine since 1993.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

denner said:


> You're right, great Pistols, I've had mine since 1993.


 Nano isn't bad either

Beretta Nano Review (with Shield & PPS comparison) - YouTube


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

I've had a Beretta 92s for 29 yrs. ...A little customised.....or custmozised... WHATEVER......won a few pistiol matches at my ""Club" using it. Of course ..it needed my handloading skills . Advise, about an old 92 or a new 92f + 92a-1 (.too big for con. carry)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

pic said:


> You can't ccw in California ???


Only Fuhrer Senator Feinstein I think.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

denner said:


> Only Fuhrer Senator Feinstein I think.


I truly did not know California does not allow CCW.
Only the gangs and criminals carry CCW in California ?

I have New York to contend with,lol. No time to help California..We have Cuomo, liberals and gays making the laws here in New York.
In their mindset, their freedoms come with life . In reality their freedoms came from other's life's.


----------



## 2ndAmendNut (Oct 13, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> I saw on slickdeal.net the other day that they had a NANO for $370 brand new. Or the other option is that my friend is getting rid of his Beretta 92fs that he bought a year ago (only put 500 rds through it tops), for about $350-400. Also will have to pay for transfer fees. I believe the 92FS goes for over $600.
> 
> What do you guys think? Mind you I have a PX4 Storm 9mm (full size) and love it.
> 
> Stay up!


I carry the Px4 Compact and love it! It's my favorite gun! I hear too many complaints about the Nano that leads me to believe Beretta hasn't fixed its problem's yet. Hopefully they will soon because I'd love to get one! And I'm a huge fan of the 92 but, to me, it's really big and might be difficult to conceal.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> Would you say that the 92FS has more girth?


Are you sure that you've _seen_ both guns?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Are you sure that you've _seen_ both guns?


Yes indeed.

Two totally different guns, for two totally different purposes.

The 92Fs is my all time favorite gun/platform.

I'm not really a NANO fan, but I love the M&P Shield. The Shield is a pocket gun for me. I do shoot the Shield well, but not as well as the fullsize 92FS... It has a longer barrel and longer sight radius (making it easier to shoot). The 92FS also has much more mass, which makes the recoil less. And, it has more capacity.

Honestly, these two guns are totally opposite. If you can't carry a concealed gun, there really isn't much point in getting a gun the side of the Shield/Nano.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> Two totally different guns, for two totally different purposes.
> 
> ...


So 92FS has more girth!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Thevolkp (May 26, 2012)

I have been one of the lucky ones with the Nano. Been very reliable and easy to shoot.


----------



## RegasAZ (Feb 18, 2013)

Why not one of each?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd take the 92FS over the Nano any day of the week.

BTW.....I'd never own / drive a Toyota Prius either. :smt120


----------



## Kansan007 (Mar 18, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> I saw on slickdeal.net the other day that they had a NANO for $370 brand new. Or the other option is that my friend is getting rid of his Beretta 92fs that he bought a year ago (only put 500 rds through it tops), for about $350-400. Also will have to pay for transfer fees. I believe the 92FS goes for over $600.
> 
> What do you guys think? Mind you I have a PX4 Storm 9mm (full size) and love it.
> 
> Stay up!


I'm right there with you on the PX4. I have the 9mm compact and the 40 full size. I've been toying with the idea of getting a Nano but if I had the opportunity to pick up a 92fs for that price I would jump all over it. You will love that gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I'd take the 92FS over the Nano any day of the week.
> 
> BTW.....I'd never own / drive a Toyota Prius either. :smt120


I don't know why, but the NANO reminds of something that could be a good disposable gun.. Like a bic lighter once the fluid is gone you toss it out.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I love my Beretta 92fs but I'm not a fan of the Nano. However, some of the questions on this thread are kind of comical. For example, "Is the Beretta 92 more manly than the Nano? Who buys a gun because it's manly? "Does the Beretta 92 have more girth?" Couldn't you just look up the specifications of the pistols to answer this question? I'm just sayin


----------

